#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   bypass op herz >

## hellokitty1979

Hallo! Meinem Vater steht demnächst eine bypass op bevor. er erfuhr bei der herzkatheteruntersuchung, das er wohl 4-5 bypässe brauchen würde. das hat uns natürlich geschockt, da er keinerlei symptome hat, weder Atemnot, noch stechen in der brust etc... Jetzt warten wir im Moment noch auf den OP Termin. Zu meinem Vater: er ist 72 Jahre, 75 kg, 175cm gross, kein Raucher, trinkt gelegentlich Alkohol, hat keinen hohen Blutdruck, kein Diabetes.... Ich würde mich so freuen, wenn sich hier jemand melden könnte bzgl. Erfahrungen mit dieser OP. Die Warterei auf den Termin und das ständige Gedankenkarussel machen mich schier verrückt... 
danke! 
lg
silvia

----------

